

Location based Q&A - vskr
http://local-guide.tumblr.com/post/26401821211/location-based-q-a

======
win_ini
Gethipster.com?

~~~
vskr
hipster.com used to be a location based Q&A but they took a pivot and are now
a instagram knock-off

